# Inter - Parma: 31 ottobre 2020 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (31 Ottobre 2020)

Inter - Parma, anticipo della sesta giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 31 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Parma in tv?

Diretta su Sky dalle ore 18.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Quest’anno il Parma è osceno. Prevedo un 3-0 facile facile.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Vincono nettamente i cugini, il parma è osceno ed ha mezza rosa fuori


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2020)

Questa la vincono facilissima, gol di rovesciata di Lautaro da centrocampo...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Parma, anticipo della sesta giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 31 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Parma in tv?
> 
> ...



Vediamo che combinano senza Lukaku...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Parma, anticipo della sesta giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 31 ottobre 2020 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Parma in tv?
> 
> ...



“Schiacceremo tutti in campo e fuori” - Also sprach Steven Zhang

I know i've asked you this question before, Steven, but i'm going to ask you again. The question is: you talk the talk; do do you walk the walk? Hmmmmmmmm....



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa la vincono facilissima, gol di rovesciata di Lautaro da centrocampo...



Lautaro farà un coast to coast stile Weah in Milan-Verona del ‘96. “ E adorarono la bestia dicendo: «Chi è simile alla bestia? e chi può combattere contro di lei?”.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Il Parma è scarsissimo, la vincono anche se giocasse la primavera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Parma è scarsissimo, la vincono anche se giocasse la primavera.



Io ne ho viste cose, che voi umani non potreste immaginarvi...

Ho visto l’Inter dei record buttata fuori dal Malmoe in Coppa Campioni. 

E ho visto la Serie B avvicinarsi nel buio mentre il Milan faceva il doble. *

E tutti quei momenti...andranno perduti...nel tempo... come lacrime... di Andonio Gonde. È tempo... di soffrire (per gli interisti).

*stagione 1993/1994, evitarono la B per un punto mentre noi scrivevamo la storia umiliando il Barca del Dream Team ad Atene Atto I, senza mezza difesa titolare da parte nostra. Dopo che Cruijff aveva sboroneggiato tutto lo sboroneggiabile.


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2020)

dai primi minuti probabile 4-0 con Lautaro resuscitato


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dai primi minuti probabile 4-0 con Lautaro resuscitato



Uno schifo sto Parma.
Potevano già essere 1 a 0 dopo 3 minuti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Parma vicinissimo allo 0-1.

Boia cane, magari la vinceranno pure, ma senza Lukaker che bontà questi valgono una Lazio, forse meno.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che sto Liverani è proprio un bel bambolotto.. quante ciambelle si è fatto fuori in estate.


----------



## LukeLike (31 Ottobre 2020)

Il Parma è scandalosamente catenacciaro...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ciao a tutti da un un confinato in Francia
Ma sto Parma è veramente una squadra di serie A. Ma quanto sono scarsi, assolutamente orribili


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Parma orrendo, non riesce a fare 3 passaggi di fila.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti da un un confinato in Francia
> Ma sto Parma è veramente una squadra di serie A. Ma quanto sono scarsi, assolutamente orribili



E pensa a chi fa fatica a batterli, quanto è forte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E pensa a chi fa fatica a batterli, quanto è forte.



Prima o poi glielo fanno il gol, il Parma non riesce a superare la metà campo.


----------



## sipno (31 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che l'inter non ha giocatori di qualità


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi glielo fanno il gol, il Parma non riesce a superare la metà campo.



Infatti ho scritto “fatica” a batterli, ma probabilmente ce la faranno.

Certo è che hanno ben poco da sfotterci per la nostra dipendenza da Ibra, perché loro sono molto più dipendenti da Lukaker che bontà di quanto noi lo siamo dallo svedese.


----------



## meteoras1982 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Che noia questa Inter!!!!


----------



## Goro (31 Ottobre 2020)

Allora Sepe non fa così solo contro il Napoli, sembra uno che si trova lì per caso


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E pensa a chi fa fatica a batterli, quanto è forte.



Che  che sei. Quando si deve entrare coi piedi uniti sulla Rube o sull'Inter possiamo sempre contare su di te. E questo mi piace devo ammeterlo.
Intanto 1 a 0 per gli hammers contro i Reds. Sta difesa dei Reds senza Van Dijk è poca roba.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto “fatica” a batterli, ma probabilmente ce la faranno.
> 
> Certo è che hanno ben poco da sfotterci per la nostra dipendenza da Ibra, perché loro sono molto più dipendenti da Lukaker che bontà di quanto noi lo siamo dallo svedese.



Già, curioso di vederli contro il Real e Atalanta senza Lukaku, questa la porteranno a casa e non è un test indicativo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Che  che sei. Quando si deve entrare coi piedi uniti sulla Rube o sull'Inter possiamo sempre contare su di te. E questo mi piace devo ammeterlo.



“E' vero... ci sono cose piu' importanti... Di calciatori e di cantanti... Ma dimmi cosa c'è di peggio... Di... una continua sofferenza...per poi non vincere una mazza... Ma poi non rompermi i cog.lioni... Per me... c'è solo l'Inter. “

Ok, è un po’ diverso l’inno ma siamo lì. .


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tranquilli, tra poco segna il goal della rinascita eriksen


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Già, curioso di vederli contro il Real e Atalanta senza Lukaku, *questa la porteranno a casa* e non è un test indicativo.


Hai delle certezze che io non ho, mio giovane compagno di tifo.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2020)

Liverano nervosetto immagino che a primo tempo andrà fare un salto al Mac e prendersi un bel big mac

Ah no tutto chiuso alle 18


----------



## sipno (31 Ottobre 2020)

0 a 0 a fine primo tempo contro sto parma... mamma mia


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “E' vero... ci sono cose piu' importanti... Di calciatori e di cantanti... Ma dimmi cosa c'è di peggio... Di... una continua sofferenza...per poi non vincere una mazza... Ma poi non rompermi i cog.lioni... Per me... c'è solo l'Inter. “
> 
> Ok, è un po’ diverso l’inno ma siamo lì. .



. Excellent

Stasera purtroppo l'Inter la vincerà piu che tranquillamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai delle certezze che io non ho, mio giovane compagno di tifo.



L'Inda facendo la stessa partita che ha fatto contro il Genoa e in parte lo Shaktar, avversarie che non hanno fatto un tiro in porta senza superare la metà campo, mentre l'Inter ha faticato il primo tempo ma ha avuto sempre in mano il gioco.
Finirà come a Marassi contro il Genoa, primo tempo finito 0-0 e poi hanno vinto 2-0, per me succederà la stessa cosa, la sbloccherà qualcun altro visto che non hanno Lukaku.
Hanno avuto la fortuna di aver incontrato 3 squadre (Genoa, Shaktar, Parma) che insieme non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, le prossime due saranno partite molto diverse e sarà più interessante.

Detto questo, ancora non capisco questa esaltazione per l'Inter che ho visto in generale, ripeto quanto detto in precedenza che questa Inter è estremamente sopravvalutata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> . Excellent
> 
> Stasera purtroppo l'Inter *la vincerà piu che tranquillamente*



More solito. 



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inda facendo la stessa partita che ha fatto contro il Genoa e in parte lo Shaktar, avversarie che non hanno fatto un tiro in porta senza superare la metà campo, mentre l'Inter ha faticato il primo tempo ma ha avuto sempre in mano il gioco.
> Finirà come a Marassi contro il Genoa, primo tempo finito 0-0 e poi hanno vinto 2-0, per me succederà la stessa cosa, la sbloccherà qualcun altro visto che non hanno Lukaku.
> Hanno avuto la fortuna di aver incontrato 3 squadre (Genoa, Shaktar, Parma) che insieme non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, le prossime due saranno partite molto diverse e sarà più interessante.
> 
> Detto questo, ancora non capisco questa esaltazione per l'Inter che ho visto in generale, ripeto quanto detto in precedenza che questa Inter è estremamente sopravvalutata.



Ma intendiamoci, non sto dicendo che molto probabilmente non la vinceranno, eh. Dico però che non ne sono certo, affatto. 

Che sia sopravvalutata non c’è dubbio, senza Lukaku sono da lotta per la qualificazione Champions, non di più.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

La vincono ma sporca.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La vincono ma *sporca*.



Passerà Moratti con l’elicottero sopra San Siro (anzi, sopra il Meazza, come lo chiamano i cuginetti ) e imbratterà di petrolio i giocatori parmensi, causando la facile vittoria della pazza Inter. L’elicottero arriverà sulle note dei Carmina Burana, come quando Lancillotto, da vecchio, tornò ad aiutare Re Artù nella battaglia finale contro il di lui (di Artù) figlio incestuoso Mordred.


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> More solito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me sembra che abbiano la solidità del Milan di Capello e la spettacolarità del Milan di Sacchi. Asfalteranno il Parma stasera e voleranno verso il triplete.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

Quanto si fa sentire l'assenza di Lukaku; con lui in campo l'avrebbero sfangata al 110%.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Passerà Moratti con l’elicottero sopra San Siro (anzi, sopra il Meazza, come lo chiamano i cuginetti ) e imbratterà di petrolio giocatori parmensi, causando la facile vittoria della pazza Inter. L’elicottero arriverà sulle note dei Carmina Burana, come quando Lancillotto, da vecchio, tornò ad aiutare Re Artù nella battaglia finale contro il di lui (di Artù) figlio incestuoso Mordred.



Le pozzanghere di petrolio potrebbero rendere più semplice il gol, dare più imprevedibilità, del resto questi sono loro, palle sporche, mezzi errori della difesa, quando non li fanno difendere possono anche giocare così come stasera o con lo Sciaticar, vediamo col Real o in test più probanti.


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2020)

Gol del Parma lol


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Golle!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Gol Gervinho


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Ottobre 2020)

Godo tantissimoooooo


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

Che gooolll


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

E ora si fa bella signori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

gervinhoo, che gol. ottimo, molto bene


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> More solito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assolutamente vero. D'altronde appena i neroassurdi sono in difficoltà la palla lunga sul belga diventa l'unica soluzione. Il genio da 12 m all'anno è limitato tatticamente. Le sue figuracce costanti in Europa lo testimoniano. Allenatore iper sopravalutato. 
Il Lobanovski dei poveri meriterebbe per la sua arroganza qualche


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2020)

Vinceranno 2-1 sicuramente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le pozzanghere di petrolio potrebbero rendere più semplice il gol, dare più imprevedibilità, del resto questi sono loro, palle sporche, mezzi errori della difesa, quando non li fanno difendere possono anche giocare così come stasera o con lo Sciaticar, vediamo col Real o in test più probanti.


 
Ho solo una cosa da risponderti, fratello: AMALA. 

Perché è una gioia infinita, che dura una vita, questa Inter, specie per noi milanisti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me sembra che abbiano la solidità del Milan di Capello e la spettacolarità del Milan di Sacchi. Asfalteranno il Parma stasera e voleranno verso il triplete.



Spettacolari quanto il Milan di Sacchi, solidi quando il Milan di Capello, sexy quanto il Milan di Ancelotti, pragmatici e umili quanto il Milan del Paròn. The whole fucking package.

Questa Inter è uno spettacolo che stordisce per bellezza.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Vinceranno 2-1 sicuramente



Due gol tra l'85° e il 99°.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Eccallà, finita.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ringraziatemi ragazzi sono un di altissimo livello. Intanto la vincono tranquillamente.....


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

L'involuzione di Perisic è incredibile comunque...al Bayern sembrava essere tornato quanto meno sui suoi standard


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Due gol tra l'85° e il 99°.



Lo United della finale col Gayern del ‘99 je fa na sega, a questi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

In ogni caso la vinceranno 2-1.


----------



## sipno (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso la vinceranno 2-1.



Comunque non ho mai visto un conte così spento.
Voleva andare via è palese


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che palla al piede quelli del Parma sono degli scarpari


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Kuco per 8 secondi ha spruzzato sperma sul cc dell'Inter.


----------



## Goro (31 Ottobre 2020)

Conte non vede l'ora di prendere 24 milioni di euro stando seduti in poltrona


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso la vinceranno 2-1.



Ti brucerai... piccola stella senza peeeeeloooo...

Ti mostrerai... ci incanteremo mentre perdi il parruccoooooo oooohhhhoooohhhh. Whoooooohhhhh.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Kuco per 8 secondi ha spruzzato sperma sul cc dell'Inter.



I spruzz. 

You spruzz.

He/she/it spruzzs.

We spruzz.

You spruzz.

They spruzz.


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2020)

La differenza tra le due squadre è comunque abissale, a parte il gufaggio è davvero difficile che perdano, ma rimane una prestazione davvero scialba dell'Inter...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Eriksen è veramente inguardabile.


----------



## sipno (31 Ottobre 2020)

Assurdo 0 . 2


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiii 0-2


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

E 2


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti brucerai... piccola stella senza peeeeeloooo...
> 
> Ti mostrerai... ci incanteremo mentre perdi il parruccoooooo oooohhhhoooohhhh. Whoooooohhhhh.
> 
> ...



I scream.
You scream.
We all scream.
For ice cream.


E sono DUEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Eriksen è veramente inguardabile.



Giocatore finito da un bel po.


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2020)

No vabbè...


----------



## Goro (31 Ottobre 2020)

Hanno la testa al Real Madrid, poverini


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lo sai per un gol
io darei la vita….la mia vita
Che in fondo lo so
sarà una partita….infinita

E’ un sogno che ho
è un coro che sale….a sognare
Su e giù dalla Nord
novanta minuti …per segnare

Nerazzurri

noi saremo qui
Nerazzurri

pazzi come te
Nerazzurri

Non fateci soffrire
ma va bene… perderemo insieme!

*Amala!

Pazza Inter amala!

E’ una gioia infinita
che dura una vita
Pazza Inter amala!*


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

Buahahahah


----------



## EmmePi (31 Ottobre 2020)

Mai come quest'anno sembra che giri proprio bene al Milan.... 

Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Ottobre 2020)

Questi senza Lukaku valgono il Sassuolo ahahahahha


----------



## meteoras1982 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Godo troppo ah ah ah!!!


----------



## EmmePi (31 Ottobre 2020)

Mai come quest'anno sembra che giri proprio bene al Milan.... 

Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat Grat


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2020)

1-2 è partita la rimonta


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Io davvero non capisco, il Parma è veramente scarsotto, senza mordente.
Ecco la rimonta è partita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I scream.
> You scream.
> We all scream.
> For ice cream.
> ...



Ora hanno accorciato con Bromurovic, come nel derby di Febbraio. Mo’ ne fanno 4.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Sbrozovic


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Finita 3-2


----------



## Kayl (31 Ottobre 2020)

ha segnato brozovic, è finita, è la partita azzeccata sua e quando succede è finita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ma quando mai è rigore questo? Ma non scherziamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai è rigore questo? Ma non scherziamo.



Per me era rigore netto ma meglio così


----------



## meteoras1982 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore netto ma meglio così




Ma rigore dove??? Ma per favore....


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Conte non ha capito che deve lasciar perdere sto complesso dell'Europa e fare formazioni sensate in campionato se non vuole buttare via anche questo campionato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma rigore dove??? Ma per favore....



Se non l'avessero dato al Milan dico che mi sarei arrabbiato parecchio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore netto ma meglio così



Ma dove?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Babba bia Sepe, i fucking love you. Grande parata sul Romagnoli interista.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Il rigore per l'Inter obiettivamente era netto. Qui mi sa che stanno aiutando Pirlolandia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

“Prima c’era il gioco del calcio, poi venne il Milan: da quel momento tutto è cambiato” (l’Equipe nell’89 quando il Milan alzava la terza Coppa Campioni).

“Prima c’era il gioco del calcio, poi venne il Milan: infine venne l’Inter di Conte, e da quel momento Dio stesso capì, e vide la luce. God himself was blind, but now he sees” (l’Equipe nel 2021, commentando il grande Slam -scudetto, coppa Italia, champions, Supercoppa Italiana, Supercoppa europea, mondiale per club- interista).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Hakimi di testa è abbastanza imbarazzante, si mangia certi gol assurdi.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

L'anno scorso questo rigore all'Inter lo avrebbero dato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il rigore per l'Inter obiettivamente era netto. Qui mi sa che stanno aiutando Pirlolandia.



Mah, lo voglio rivedere con calma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mah, lo voglio rivedere con calma.



Guarda sto dando un'occhiata su un forum del Parma e loro stessi hanno detto che era nettissimo


----------



## David Drills (31 Ottobre 2020)

Io Kucka lo andrei a prendere in macchina domattina, per portarlo a Milanello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Io Kucka lo andrei a prendere in macchina domattina, per portarlo a Milanello



Come riserva ci starebbe.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

naingollang non sta in piedi. non avrà nemmeno voglia di giocare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Guarda sto dando un'occhiata su un forum del Parma e loro stessi hanno detto che era nettissimo



Magari è così ma voglio rivederlo.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Ottobre 2020)

2-2


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

e te pareva


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

E adesso fanno il terzo


----------



## Hellscream (31 Ottobre 2020)

Il pareggio nel recupero scontantissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ora chiappe strette, ragazzi, mi raccomando. Non fate come il Gayern del ‘99.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

50 secondi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Madre santissima.


----------



## Solo (31 Ottobre 2020)

Conte ha staccato la spina dopo la finale di EL. 

Vuole farsi esonerare e papparsi i 12M stando sul divano.


----------



## sipno (31 Ottobre 2020)

Bene così... l inter però la meritava ma ha sciupato tantissimo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ma era fuorigioco sul goal di Perisic? Alla fine mi pare di aver visto che fosse leggermente avanti.


----------



## medjai (31 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato per il 0-2. Ma alla fine un pareggio è ottimo per noi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

va bene anche il apreggio. Ottimo. I già campioni autoproclamati perdono ancora punti oltre ad essere mezzi fuori dalla CL. Ottime soddisfazioni. Ora Gonde piangi


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

è andata bene al Parma, pari pesante per la Juventus che domani fa il sorpasso


----------



## meteoras1982 (31 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Bene così... l inter però la meritava ma ha sciupato tantissimo




Ma chi se ne frega se meritava o meno... contentissimo che non hanno vinto.


----------



## Lambro (31 Ottobre 2020)

Senza Lukaku perdono il 90% del potere, in area poi non riescono praticamente piu' ad andarci, Hakimi di testa è un incapace.
In ogni caso 2 2 meritato perchè dal 17esimo in poi il parma non ha piu' superato la propria trequarti.
Noi siamo più forti anche senza Ibra.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Pari pessimo perché il Parma era veramente poca roba.
Bene.


----------



## David Drills (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come riserva ci starebbe.



Sì certo, come quarto! Sarebbe bello a gennaio


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Ottobre 2020)

Era scontato, sempre detto che Inter e Roma hanno più .ulo che altro.

Comunque senza Lukaku sono poca cosa davanti e quest'anno anche dietro non hanno trovato la quadra


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A oggi comunque se l'Inter non è prima in classifica è solo colpa dell'allenatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Una cosa va data atto all’Inter: non mollano mai. Ma questo storicamente, aldilà della qualità della squadra. È il motivo per il quale i derby ce li facevano sudare anche quando eravamo imbarazzantemente superiori, mentre quando noi siamo inferiori a loro tendiamo a prendere delle gran tranvate, l’Inter la tensione nervosa, i nervi, li gestisce bene.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Ottobre 2020)

Contrariamente alle aspettative ma come invece gli capita di solito, anche a Novembre di quest'anno i cugini lo scudetto lo vincono l'anno prossimo.
Bravi.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Era scontato, sempre detto che Inter e Roma hanno più .ulo che altro.
> 
> Comunque senza Lukaku sono poca cosa davanti e quest'anno anche dietro non hanno trovato la quadra



Lautaro poi non ne azzecca una, è già tanto se riesce a tenere la palla per più di 3 secondi.
Comunque NOI abbiamo un'occasione ghiottissima di recuperare i 2 punti buttati contro la Roma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A oggi comunque se l'Inter non è prima in classifica è solo colpa dell'allenatore.



Sono anche molto ma molto sopravvalutati eh. Gli togli Lukaku e gli togli tutto o quasi. Molto più che togliere Ibra a noi.

Che poi loro si sentano ciò che il Barca di Guardiola era rispetto al Cagliari nei nostri confronti è altra cosa. Ma il campo è da tutto il 2020 che sta dando un responso, e nel 2020 fino ad ora (non solo in questo campionato, ma da inizio anno) hanno fatto parecchi punti meno di noi (al derby ci siamo arrivati con 57 punti a 47 nell’anno solare).

E quando un segmentino comincia a diventare di 30 partite forse qualcosa significa. Finché si parla di 5/10/12 partite si può anche dire “eh vabbè”. Quando le partite diventano 26/27 (mi pare) come quelle giocate nel 2020 comincia ad avere un peso diverso.

Negli anni ‘80 per dire i campionati erano da 30 partite finché c’erano le 16 squadre, eh.


----------



## meteoras1982 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A oggi comunque se l'Inter non è prima in classifica è solo colpa dell'allenatore.




Tutta sta forza dell' Inter sinceramente non la vedo. Sopravvalutatissimi dalla stampa e da Sky.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una cosa va data atto all’Inter: non mollano mai. Ma questo storicamente, aldilà della qualità della squadra. È il motivo per il quale i derby ce li facevano sudare anche quando eravamo imbarazzantemente superiori, mentre quando noi siamo inferiori a loro tendiamo a prendere delle gran tranvate, l’Inter la tensione nervosa, i nervi, li gestisce bene.



tutto quello che vuoi ma sono meteore con tifosi esaltati e i meno obiettivi della faccia della terra.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo Liverani che hai tolto gervinho..


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Adesso anche il calendario è brutto brutto

Real Inter
Atalanta Inter
Inter Torino (in crisi di punti)
Inter Real
Sassuolo Inter
Borussia Moench. Inter


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo l'1-2 sono andato a cena e non ho visto più, spiace per il pareggio al novantesimo, ma pareggiare col Parma sono due punti persi a prescindere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> tutto quello che vuoi ma sono meteore con tifosi esaltati e i meno obiettivi della faccia della terra.



Questo si, la mia era solo un’analisi sul DNA della squadra.


----------



## vannu994 (31 Ottobre 2020)

E' agghianciande non avere Lukaku, E' agghiacciande! Fatemi sentire Conte che s******* la società in qualche maniera!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Adesso anche il calendario è brutto brutto
> 
> Real Inter
> Atalanta Inter
> ...



speriamo le perdano tutte guarda


----------



## malos (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una cosa va data atto all’Inter: non mollano mai. Ma questo storicamente, aldilà della qualità della squadra. È il motivo per il quale i derby ce li facevano sudare anche quando eravamo imbarazzantemente superiori, mentre quando noi siamo inferiori a loro tendiamo a prendere delle gran tranvate, l’Inter la tensione nervosa, i nervi, li gestisce bene.



Anche perchè hanno solo quello e poca classe a differenza nostra, storicamente parlando.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

comunque l'anno scorso dopo 6 giornate erano a punteggio pieno a 18 punti (a +12 su di noi)


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2020)

Non dimentichiamo come hanno vinto con la Fiorentina


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Anche perchè hanno solo quello e poca classe a differenza nostra, storicamente parlando.



Esattamente.

Il Milan gioca più di fioretto e ha più classe ma nelle difficoltà ha meno spinta nervosa (basta vedere Istanbul, o la semifinale col Psv quell’anno dove abbiamo rischiato grosso, e molte altre occasioni nonostante fossimo un dream team). L’Inter ha meno classe ma è una brutta bestia da buttare giù, anche se vince di meno.

Se l’Inter avesse avuto nei nostri confronti la superiorità tecnica che noi avevamo nei loro confronti ai tempi di Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti, se fossimo stati a parti invertite come valori cioè, probabilmente avrebbero vinto ogni derby o quasi. Meno male che ci stiamo riprendendo infatti.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono anche molto ma molto sopravvalutati eh. Gli togli Lukaku e gli togli tutto o quasi. Molto più che togliere Ibra a noi.
> 
> Che poi loro si sentano come il Barca di Guardiola rispetto al Cagliari nei nostri confronti è altra cosa. Ma il campo è da tutto il 2020 che sta dando un responso, e nel 2020 fino ad ora (non solo in questo campionato, ma da inizio anno) hanno fatto parecchi punti meno di noi (al derby ci siamo arrivati con 57 punti a 47 nell’anno solare).
> 
> E quando un segmentino comincia a diventare di 30 partite forse qualcosa significa.



Sulle potenzialità dell'Inter non ci sono dubbi. Si vede che quando giocano 20 minuti seriamente cambiano la partita. Il problema è che ne giocano solo 20. Conte ha pesanti colpe perché non può chiedere un certo tipo di mercato e poi andare ancora in giro con Gagliardini e Ranocchia. E questo perché ha paura di uscire dalla Champions.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque l'anno scorso dopo 6 giornate erano a punteggio pieno a 18 punti



7 punti in meno non sono pochi, sono quasi un decimo di quello che servirà per entrare in Champions.
Ecco perché è necessario partire forte, per gestire il turn over e il doppio impegno (più ovviamente i problemi fisici).


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2020)

Che culo

Comunque è impossibile che ste squadrette possano fare risultato. Una volta in vantaggio, si mettono tutti sulla linea di porta. Dove vuoi andare così?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sulle potenzialità dell'Inter non ci sono dubbi. Si vede che quando giocano 20 minuti seriamente cambiano la partita. Il problema è che ne giocano solo 20. Conte ha pesanti colpe perché non può chiedere un certo tipo di mercato e poi andare ancora in giro con Gagliardini e Ranocchia. E questo perché ha paura di uscire dalla Champions.



Mah, ripeto, con Lukaku sono un’altra storia, senza di lui valgono la qualificazione CL, non di più. Tra l’Inter di Spalletti del 2017/2018 e quella attuale al netto di Lukaku non c’è poi un mondo di differenza. Tutte queste potenzialità non le vedo, tranne quando leggo la Gazzinda, ehm, la Gazzetta.

Li l’Inter è un misto tra l’Ajax anni ‘70 e il Barca di Guardiola, con la resilienza della Giuve di Capello e sexy quanto il Milan di Carletto. Solo lì, però.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sulle potenzialità dell'Inter non ci sono dubbi. Si vede che quando giocano 20 minuti seriamente cambiano la partita. Il problema è che ne giocano solo 20. Conte ha pesanti colpe perché non può chiedere un certo tipo di mercato e poi andare ancora in giro con Gagliardini e Ranocchia. E questo perché ha paura di uscire dalla Champions.



Beh piano, giocano 20 minuti perché gli altri si rintanano e cercano di abbassare il ritmo per ripartire in contropiede ma quando la palla è al centro non danno la sensazione di avere troppe armi, tanti smazzuolatori in mezzo, qualche esterno di corsa (e spesso vanno a sbattere nel nulla) e niente più, senza Lukaku anche Lautaro combina zero, perché arrivano meno palloni sporchi e i difensori sono più attaccati.
Dietro sono orrendi, prendono gol con nulla, imbarazzante prendere gol in queste partite dove non devi difendere.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che culo
> 
> Comunque è impossibile che ste squadrette possano fare risultato. Una volta in vantaggio, si mettono tutti sulla linea di porta. Dove vuoi andare così?



infatti gli è andata bene che erano avanti di 2, altrimenti facevano la fine della viola


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che culo
> 
> Comunque è impossibile che ste squadrette possano fare risultato. Una volta in vantaggio, si mettono tutti sulla linea di porta. Dove vuoi andare così?



Che poi a memoria gli è andata proprio di culo al Parma, tre tiri due gol


----------



## meteoras1982 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Costacurta vergognoso, lecchinaggio vergognoso nei confronti dell' Inter, non si può sentire... schifato!!!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

Un hibou um mocho, an owl, un búho , die eule , بومة 

che bell' animale che è il


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Schiacceremo tutti in campo e fuori” - Also sprach Steven Zhang
> 
> I know i've asked you this question before, Steven, but i'm going to ask you again. The question is: you talk the talk. But do you walk the walk? Hmmmmmmmm....



Eeehhhhh caro Steven...

Caro, caro, caro Steven...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

marotta sta già piangendo. perdenti nati


----------



## meteoras1982 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Marmotta che si lamenta dell'arbitro incazzatissimo in diretta tv.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Costacurta vergognoso, lecchinaggio vergognoso nei confronti dell' Inter, non si può sentire... schifato!!!!



peggio Ambrosini di solito. Billy vive nel suo mondo e basta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Senza Lukaku perdono il 90% del potere, in area poi non riescono praticamente piu' ad andarci, Hakimi di testa è un incapace.
> In ogni caso 2 2 meritato perchè dal 17esimo in poi il parma non ha piu' superato la propria trequarti.
> *Noi siamo più forti anche senza Ibra.*



Questo è ciò che dice il campo, e lo sta dicendo da tutto il 2020. Da inizio anno.

I segmentini hanno poco valore, ma un segmentino da 27 partite non l’ho mai visto. Ho visto segmentini da 3/5/10 anche 12/13 partite, per poi “tornare alla realtà”.

27 partite di segmentino mai.


----------



## sipno (31 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque ragazzi... avere la var e non utilizzarla è un crimine. Come si fa a non pensare alla malafede in alcuni casi?
Non ha senso come la stanno utilizzando


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Marmotta che si lamenta dell'arbitro incazzatissimo in diretta tv.



Musica per le orrechie. Sti ladri ci hanno rubato uno scudetto grande come una casa. Tutto si paga !


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Musica per le orrechie. Sti ladri ci hanno rubato uno scudetto grande come una casa. Tutto si paga !



Quale?


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Marmotta che si lamenta dell'arbitro incazzatissimo in diretta tv.



Io non ne ho visti, su Perisic non c'è nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io non ne ho visti, su Perisic non c'è nulla.



Ma il secondo goal non era fuorigioco? Lo avevano fatto rivedere gli ultimi minuti e pare fosse avanti, potrei sbagliarmi perché erano momenti concitati, e ora non sto guardando, sono fuori. Confermi?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è ciò che dice il campo, e lo sta dicendo da tutto il 2020. Da inizio anno.
> 
> I segmentini hanno poco valore, ma un segmentino da 27 partite non l’ho mai visto. Ho visto segmentini da 3/5/10 anche 12/13 partite, per poi “tornare alla realtà”.
> 
> 27 partite di segmentino mai.



L'unico segmento che conta è da 38 partite. La classifica finale del campionato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eeehhhhh caro Steven...
> 
> Caro, caro, caro Steven...



oggi sei in formissima, è stato un piacere leggere tutte e 15 le pagine d'un fiato.

comunque rigore superclamoroso. veramente un furto. 
detto questo l'inter non mi convince.
prende una carretta di gol, è lokaku dipendente ed ha un allenatore mezzo separato in casa.

continuo a pensare al napoli come unico antagonista per i ladri.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quale?



25 febbraio 2012. Milan Mafientus egregio AC Milan 1899
Allenatore Antonio Conte direttore generale Marotta. Poi tutto il cinema del parucchiere nel dopo partita e la vergognosa lit con Zvone Bobane . Non ho mai digerito questa partita e mai me la dimentichero. Uno dei piu grandi furti della storia del calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> 25 febbraio 2012. Milan Mafientus egregio AC Milan 1899
> Allenatore Antonio Conte direttore generale Marotta. Poi tutto il cinema del parucchiere nel dopo partita e la vergognosa lit con Zvone Bobane . Non ho mai digerito questa partita e mai me la dimentichero. Uno dei piu grandi furti della storia del calcio.



Ah ecco, pensavo ti riferissi all’Inter, si certo, concordo con te, il 2011/2012 è uno scandalo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oggi sei in formissima, è stato un piacere leggere tutte e 15 le pagine d'un fiato.
> 
> comunque rigore superclamoroso. veramente un furto.
> detto questo l'inter non mi convince.
> ...



I ladri non vinceranno nulla, hanno un centrocampo da EL e questa è pur sempre la Serie A, non la Scottish Premiership. Dovessero vincere anche così la UEFA ci faccia il favore di degradare il campionato italiano al livello di quello scozzese, norvegese ecc, perché un campionato dove vincono squadre in anni di transizione e senza il reparto cardine (il centrocampo) all’altezza anche solo della CL non può né deve stare tra i primi cinque campionati del ranking UEFA.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lo ripeto ancora una voltà perché nessuno sul forum mi ringrazia per il mio lavoro di guffagio ossessionato( e sono molto triste di questa situazione) durante la partita dei perdazzuri quindi repeat after me please lesson 2 chapter 1:

Un hibou um mocho, an owl, un búho , die eule , بومة

che bell' animale che è il


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'unico segmento che conta è da 38 partite. La classifica finale del campionato.



Ovvio. Era per dire che 27 partite denotano un trend ben preciso e non possono essere un caso. Poi magari ci sarà un crollo verticale e torneremo a fare 12 punti in 10 partite segnando una media di un goal a partita (il Milan di Padre Pioli prima che arrivasse Zlatan, da Milan-Lecce ad Atalanta-Milan). Ne dubito perché la causa di quel disastro aveva un nome e un cognome: Przysztof Kiątek, che ora non c’è più. Ma nella vita, come nel calcio, tutto può succedere.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono anche molto ma molto sopravvalutati eh. Gli togli Lukaku e gli togli tutto o quasi. Molto più che togliere Ibra a noi.
> 
> Che poi loro si sentano ciò che il Barca di Guardiola era rispetto al Cagliari nei nostri confronti è altra cosa. Ma il campo è da tutto il 2020 che sta dando un responso, e nel 2020 fino ad ora (non solo in questo campionato, ma da inizio anno) hanno fatto parecchi punti meno di noi (al derby ci siamo arrivati con 57 punti a 47 nell’anno solare).
> 
> ...



Bravo, bravissimo.
Pioli (incredibilmente) e Ibra hanno trasformato completamente la squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto ancora una voltà perché nessuno sul forum mi ringrazia per il mio lavoro di guffagio ossessionato( e sono molto triste di questa situazione) durante la partita dei perdazzuri quindi repeat after me please lesson 2 chapter 1:
> 
> Un hibou um mocho, an owl, un búho , die eule , بومة
> 
> che bell' animale che è il



Amico mio, come scrivevo qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io ne ho viste cose, che voi umani non potreste immaginarvi...
> 
> Ho visto l’Inter dei record buttata fuori dal Malmoe in Coppa Campioni.
> 
> ...



Mai, dico mai, sottovalutare la vocazione circense, nazionale e internazionale también , dell’FC Internazionale. Mai.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, pensavo ti riferissi all’Inter, si certo, concordo con te, il 2011/2012 è uno scandalo.



La tua sorpresa dice molto sulla storia del calcio italiano. C'è solo un ladro in nell'Italia calcistica.
Et oui amico mio! sono sicuro che se non era per il peso della famiglia Agnelli saremmo tipo sui 23-24 scudetti.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Il flop di quest inter è annunciato dal giorno in cui hanno confermato Conte. Grande allenatore, ma se tutti i pianeti non sono allineati e giocatori, staff e società non remano dalla sua parte, rischia di far danni.
Alla fine di riffa o di raffa il campionato lo vince la juve, pure senza un allenatore. Come dico da anni, se loro fanno 100 punti, le altre ne fanno 90, se loro facessero 60 punti, le altre ne farebbero 50


----------



## malos (31 Ottobre 2020)

Menomale che hanno ancora in carico Spalletti e non possono permettersi l'esonero di Conte. Con Allegri scudo sicuro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, come scrivevo qui
> 
> 
> 
> Mai, dico mai, sottovalutare la vocazione circense, nazionale e internazionale también , dell’FC Internazionale. Mai.



 Sei un poeta vero. Quanto lirismo nelle tue parole. Voglio piangere, lasciatemi piangere davanti ad una bellezza del genere.



Interisti andatevene a *******.. con rispetto ovviamente:


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Ottobre 2020)

Quest'anno ragazzi c'è un vuoto pneumatico tale che se ci venisse restituito 1/10 di fortuna dovuta per la sfiga degli ultimi anni lo portiamo a casa noi con 80 punti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Sei un poeta vero. Quanto lirismo nelle tue parole. Voglio piangere, lasciatemi piangere davanti ad una bellezza del genere.
> 
> 
> 
> Interisti andatevene a *******.. con rispetto ovviamente:



Non insultare la Beneodiata. Anzi: AMALA!









O io amerò te - semi (molto semi) cit. dal finale di Rambo II, discorso finale Rambo vs Murdock.


----------



## Kayl (31 Ottobre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il flop di quest inter è annunciato dal giorno in cui hanno confermato Conte. Grande allenatore, ma se tutti i pianeti non sono allineati e giocatori, staff e società non remano dalla sua parte, rischia di far danni.
> Alla fine di riffa o di raffa il campionato lo vince la juve, pure senza un allenatore. Come dico da anni, se loro fanno 100 punti, le altre ne fanno 90, se loro facessero 60 punti, le altre ne farebbero 50



sempre così con l'inter, vincono solo quando fanno quadrato totale intorno al mister dai giocatori ai lavapiatti. Loro hanno bisogno di vedere tutto ciò che non è parte del loro mondo come un nemico, dagli avversari alla stampa al sistema, è il loro modo di essere, se lo snaturano deludono, se lo fanno rischiano, ma è solo così che sanno vincere.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non insultare la Beneodiata. Anzi: AMALA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che musica di mer. 
Poi vedo che al livello cinematografico siamo su dei livelli alti. Rambo 2 Stallone Reagan che coppia .Il simbolo della conoscenza e del raffinamento all'americana.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Che musica di mer.
> Poi vedo che al livello cinematografico siamo su dei livelli alti. Rambo 2 Stallone Reagan che coppia .Il simbolo della conoscenza e del raffinamento all'americana.





Poi Rambo ha pure fatto vincere il Triplete ai cuginetti (Milito è IDENTICO).







Ci voleva un ex Berretto verde specializzato in missioni impossibili per riportare sul tetto del mondo i cuginetti dopo 45 anni.


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2020)

Che circo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi Rambo ha pure fatto vincere il Triplete ai cuginetti (Milito è IDENTICO).
> 
> *Ci voleva un ex Berretto verde specializzato in missioni impossibili* per riportare sul tetto del mondo i cuginetti dopo 45 anni.



 Mamma mia verissimo sei un genio! Per vincere un altra champions suggerisco ai perdazzuri di tesserare un altro interista, un certo Marco Belinelli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Conte ha staccato la spina dopo la finale di EL.
> 
> Vuole farsi esonerare e papparsi i 12M stando sul divano.



É asattamente la sensazione che ho io.

Comunque questo è pazzo, resiste massimo 1 anno 8n un posto senza scoppiare e pretende che la societá rivoluzioni l’organico per lui che va li 12 mesi e poi, vinca (Chelsea) o perda (Inter) sclera e molla.


----------



## Miracle1980 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Vediamo di gufare il napoli domani alle 18....allo stesso modo dei cugini


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi Rambo ha pure fatto vincere il Triplete ai cuginetti (Milito è IDENTICO).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADRIANA!!! C'é l'ho fatta!!!!!
Sto bas. tardo di Rocky argentino ci purgava sempre e ad ogni derby faceva l'amore con furore al povero Abate. 

ADRIANA !!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> ADRIANA!!! C'é l'ho fatta!!!!!
> Sto bas. tardo di Rocky argentino ci purgava sempre e ad ogni derby faceva l'amore con furore al povero Abate.
> 
> ADRIANA !!!!



Urlava IGNA-GNAZIOOOOOO!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi Rambo ha pure fatto vincere il Triplete ai cuginetti (Milito è IDENTICO).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si mangiano robe che farebbero vomitare una capra.
in questo caso uno scudetto già loro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi Rambo ha pure fatto vincere il Triplete ai cuginetti (Milito è IDENTICO).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti volevo fare una domanda fondamentale quasi metafisica. Secondo te il Rocky argentino Milito è stato anche lui un attore di film erotico come Sly in " Italian Stallion"?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Urlava IGNA-GNAZIOOOOOO!!!



Sto morendo !!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *si mangiano robe che farebbero vomitare una capra*.
> in questo caso uno scudetto già loro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Ottobre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Vediamo di gufare il napoli domani alle 18....allo stesso modo dei cugini



Hai ragionissima Miracle 1980 pero non ti preoccupare che su questo forum siamo un gruppo di laureati di Harvard in guffagio intenso!


----------



## hiei87 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> sempre così con l'inter, vincono solo quando fanno quadrato totale intorno al mister dai giocatori ai lavapiatti. Loro hanno bisogno di vedere tutto ciò che non è parte del loro mondo come un nemico, dagli avversari alla stampa al sistema, è il loro modo di essere, se lo snaturano deludono, se lo fanno rischiano, ma è solo così che sanno vincere.



E' vero. Non a caso negli ultimi 30 anni hanno avuto solo un ciclo, nato sulle macerie di calciopoli. Altra lezione: chi è gobbo nel sangue non può allenare/giocare e vincere altrove in Italia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ti volevo fare una domanda fondamentale quasi metafisica. Secondo te il Rocky argentino Milito è stato anche lui un attore di film erotico come Sly in " Italian Stallion"?



Ah su questo mi trovi impreparato. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si mangiano robe che farebbero vomitare una capra.
> in questo caso uno scudetto già loro.


----------



## Kayl (31 Ottobre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' vero. Non a caso negli ultimi 30 anni hanno avuto solo un ciclo, nato sulle macerie di calciopoli. Altra lezione: chi è gobbo nel sangue non può allenare/giocare e vincere altrove in Italia.



Il primo anno Conte era sulla falsariga di quella mentalità "noi contro il mondo" di cui l'Inter ha estremo bisogno, ha rovinato tutto lui coi suoi patemi e con il proseguimento forzato perché lui non voleva mollare senza buonuscita e Suning manco morto voleva concedergliela (anche perché non ti porti l'avvocato che cura proprio i tuoi contratti per parlare di progetto e di continuità, te lo porti se vuoi squagliartela col malloppo), e infatti adesso lo vedono tutti, interisti e non, più moscio, meno combattivo, rassegnato ai giocatori che ha. E questo si riflette anche sulla squadra, infatti a più riprese i giocatori quando uno sbaglia si mandano a quel paese anziché comprendere e incoraggiarsi. Se col Real pareggiano o vincono possono rialzarsi, ma se perdessero male potrebbe aprirsi il vaso di Pandora. La qualificazione alla fase successiva (che per me non avverrà) della CL è il nodo cruciale di questa stagione, andare di nuovo in EL sarebbe la mazzata.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ridicoli!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il primo anno Conte era sulla falsariga di quella mentalità "noi contro il mondo" di cui l'Inter ha estremo bisogno, ha rovinato tutto lui coi suoi patemi e con il proseguimento forzato perché lui non voleva mollare senza buonuscita e Suning manco morto voleva concedergliela (anche perché non ti porti l'avvocato che cura proprio i tuoi contratti per parlare di progetto e di continuità, te lo porti se vuoi squagliartela col malloppo), e infatti adesso lo vedono tutti, interisti e non, più moscio, meno combattivo, rassegnato ai giocatori che ha. E questo si riflette anche sulla squadra, infatti a più riprese i giocatori quando uno sbaglia si mandano a quel paese anziché comprendere e incoraggiarsi. Se col Real pareggiano o vincono possono rialzarsi, ma se perdessero male potrebbe aprirsi il vaso di Pandora. La qualificazione alla fase successiva (che per me non avverrà) della CL è il nodo cruciale di questa stagione, andare di nuovo in EL sarebbe la mazzata.



Io non sono d'accordo, per me la CL dovrebbe essere secondaria per loro soprattutto quest'anno, se vogliono vincere il campionato, con i più grandi rivali della juventus in "crisi". Uscire ai gironi o agli ottavi non gli cambia la vita, non hanno comunque la squadra per andare troppo avanti. Vincere il campionato significherebbe, oltre al primato in Italia, essere in PRIMA FASCIA nella prossima CL e avrebbero tutta un'altra visibilità e maggiori possibilità di rinforzarsi anche in chiave mercato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' vero. Non a caso negli ultimi 30 anni hanno avuto solo un ciclo, nato sulle macerie di calciopoli.



Più in generale, due cicli in 112 anni di storia: uno di sette anni negli anni ‘60 e uno di 4 anni negli anni 2000. 11 anni in 112 anni di storia del club.

Tolti quelli rimangono una decina di scudetti sparpagliati qui e lì, tipo l’Everton.

Il Milan di cicli ne ha ben di più:

1. Il ciclo del GRE-NO-LI che portò ben 4 scudetti negli anni ‘50 + due coppe latine (l’antesignana della Champions) e una finale di coppa campioni (gli unici a portare ai supplementari il Grande Real).

2. Il ciclo del Paròn, Nereo il grande, l’antagonista dell’Inter di Herrera (l’unica grande Inter a livello internazionale, vinse infatti oltre a tre scudetti, ben due champions + una finale persa e 2 intercontinentali vinte, nel ciclo di Herrera. L’Inter di Mou invece in Europa fece ridere sia prima che dopo il Triplete, fu un exploit), Milan capace di vincere due scudetti, due coppe campioni, 1 coppa delle coppe, una intercontinentale.

3. Il ciclo di Sacchi/Capello: 5 scudetti, 3 coppe campioni/champions, 2 intercontinentali (tralascio i trofei secondari).

4. Il ciclo di Ancelotti: 1 scudetto, 2 Champions, 1 mondiale per club.

Gli è andata bene che il goal di Bojan a Barcellona è stato ingiustamente annullato (forse per compensare l’ingiusta espulsione di Thiago Motta), altrimenti non sarebbero campioni d’Europa dal ‘65. 

Però si considerano la prima squadra di Milano e hanno da sempre verso di noi la stessa spocchia che il Real ha verso l’Atletico.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più in generale, due cicli in 112 anni di storia: uno di sette anni negli anni ‘60 e uno di 4 anni negli anni 2000. 11 anni in 112 anni di storia del club.
> 
> Tolti quelli rimangono una decina di scudetti sparpagliati qui e lì, tipo l’Everton.
> 
> ...



E' così, ma infatti all'estero questa percezione mi pare sia piuttosto chiara. Per la generazione degli anni '80-'90 penso debbano buona parte della loro fama all'avere avuto Ronaldo il fenomeno all'apice, ed è una delle poche cose che gli invidio. Per il resto, anche quel triplete non è considerato più di tanto, visto come giocavano. [MENTION=4156]Kayl[/MENTION] oltre a questo, hanno fatto un mercato incensato dai più, ma a mio avviso senza senso. A parte Hakimi, hanno preso gente bollita o mediocre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Ottobre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' così, ma infatti all'estero questa percezione mi pare sia piuttosto chiara. Per la generazione degli anni '80-'90 penso debbano buona parte della loro fama all'avere avuto Ronaldo il fenomeno all'apice, ed è una delle poche cose che gli invidio. Per il resto, anche quel triplete non è considerato più di tanto, visto come giocavano.



Ma loro vivono in un mondo tutto loro. Uno ieri ha paragonato quella vergogna mondiale (impunita, come da tradizione per gli onesti) della vergogna della lattina con quanto successo a Dida nell’euroderby del 2005. Cioè, per loro, per alcuni di loro, la sceneggiata ignobile di Boninsegna e l’ancora più ignobile sciacallaggio operato da Peppino Prisco su quell’episodio, sfruttando la lacunosa legislazione UEFA dell’epoca, per ottenere la ripetizione di un match perso 7-1, è da paragonare al lancio di petardi su Dida in un euroderby che stavano perdendo 0-1 dopo aver perso l’andata 2-0 (avrebbero dovuto farci 4 goals per passare, solo che mancavano 30 minuti e in difesa c’erano Stam, Nesta, Cafu e Maldini, e quel Milan era un dream team), lancio di petardi che ha portato alla sacrosanta sospensione e sconfitta per 3-0.

Quell’episodio dei petardi fu descritto così dal New York Times 

“As it became clear to the Inter Milan fans that another season would end without a trophy, *15 years of frustration* flowed down in flames from the upper deck of the San Siro stadium.”

Come il gesto folle di un gruppo di frustrati abituati a perdere, male, da tre lustri. E per carità, se alcuni scudetti gli erano stati rubati (‘98 e 2002), per le figuracce in Europa che giustificazioni avevano? Però alcuni di loro hanno pure il coraggio di parlare di quell’episodio come per dire che Dida si sarebbe comportato scorrettamente.

Poco da dire, molti di loro (non tutti, semper distinguit, dicevano i tomisti) vivono in un mondo tutto loro. Del resto la realtà per come è, è particolarmente difficile da accettare, se si è interisti.

La realtà per un interista è più dura dell’impatto con l’asfalto dopo un volo dal decimo piano. Da lì sorge la necessità di alterarla, edulcorarla, abbellirla, proprio per tentare di mitigare l’impatto con essa. Sennonché, poi, l’impatto arriva sempre, ineluttabile. Perché come la forza di gravità non cessa di esistere solo perché tu decidi di buttarti dal nono piano pretendendo di librarti in aria, così la realtà non si fa da parte perché tu glielo chiedi, ma alla fine si impone sempre.


----------



## Molenko (31 Ottobre 2020)

Per perdere punti con questo Parma bisogna davvero davvero ma davvero impegnarsi, eh. Nel primo tempo, che ho potuto guardare per intero, non hanno superato la metà campo e hanno regalato almeno almeno 7-8 palloni all'Inter quando provavano, senza successo, a impostare dal basso, nonostante ciò l'Inter ha prodotto una sola occasione, al secondo minuto con Perisic. La squadra di Conte è lo zero più assoluto, mancano proprio i collegamenti tra i reparti in entrambe le fasi.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma loro vivono in un mondo tutto loro. Uno ieri ha paragonato quella vergogna mondiale (impunita, come da tradizione per gli onesti) della vergogna della lattina con quanto successo a Dida nell’euroderby del 2005. Cioè, per loro, per alcuni di loro, la sceneggiata ignobile di Boninsegna e l’ancora più ignobile sciacallaggio operato da Peppino Prisco su quell’episodio, sfruttando la lacunosa legislazione UEFA dell’epoca, per ottenere la ripetizione di un match perso 7-1, è da paragonare al lancio di petardi su Dida in un euroderby che stavano perdendo 0-1 dopo aver perso l’andata 2-0 (avrebbero dovuto farci 4 goals per passare, solo che mancavano 30 minuti e in difesa c’erano Stam, Nesta, Cafu e Maldini, e quel Milan era un dream team), lancio di petardi che ha portato alla sacrosanta sospensione e sconfitta per 3-0.
> 
> Quell’episodio dei petardi fu descritto così dal New York Times
> 
> ...



Ma sono scollegati dalla realtà, basta leggere un pò dei loro commenti sui forum per capirlo. Si credono chissà chi quando a livello internazionale, nonostante il loro nome, non li calcola nessuno. 

Il meglio però lo tirano fuori quando hanno l'ardire di definirsi "società onesta e con valori", con le intercettazioni di Facchetti che parlava coi designatori opportunamente nascoste, lo scudetto di cartone e il ciclo Herrera condito da caffè corretti e Rolex agli arbitri. L'unica cosa che gli riconosco è l'aver sempre sostenuto che i ladri rubavano, ma visto che accusano di farlo qualunque squadra che vinca al posto loro sono in pratica come l'orologio rotto che segna l'ora esatta due volte al giorno.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2020)

Ma lasciate perdere l'Inda.

Anche il solo parlarne abbrutisce e dequalifica, sono semplicemente inferiori ed indegni. Io infatti non ne parlo quasi mai.

Sentire Milanisti che parlano dell'Inda è equivalente a vedere Charlize Theron uscire con Giggino il bibitaro.

Un club insulso che ha conosciuto un solo periodo di grandezza grazie alla concomitanza di eventi fortunati, più la fiammata del triplete, raggiunto solo dopo che quel demente di Morazzi ci ha buttato dentro il 350% del PIL nazionale. Una squadra che gioca solo di nervi, indecifrabile, ingestibile e lunatica. Femminile, per dirla in una parola (con tutto il rispetto per le donne).

Gonde è l'allenatore perfetto per una squadra così.

Ma lasciateli alle loro frustrazioni eterne da alienati, sfigati e perdenti, e pensiamo noi a far tornare Milano grande, che se fosse per quelli sarebbe una città da terzomondo calcistico al pari di Roma.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma loro vivono in un mondo tutto loro. Uno ieri ha paragonato quella vergogna mondiale (impunita, come da tradizione per gli onesti) della vergogna della lattina con quanto successo a Dida nell’euroderby del 2005. Cioè, per loro, per alcuni di loro, la sceneggiata ignobile di Boninsegna e l’ancora più ignobile sciacallaggio operato da Peppino Prisco su quell’episodio, sfruttando la lacunosa legislazione UEFA dell’epoca, per ottenere la ripetizione di un match perso 7-1, è da paragonare al lancio di petardi su Dida in un euroderby che stavano perdendo 0-1 dopo aver perso l’andata 2-0 (avrebbero dovuto farci 4 goals per passare, solo che mancavano 30 minuti e in difesa c’erano Stam, Nesta, Cafu e Maldini, e quel Milan era un dream team), lancio di petardi che ha portato alla sacrosanta sospensione e sconfitta per 3-0.
> 
> Quell’episodio dei petardi fu descritto così dal New York Times
> 
> ...



Incommentabile il paragone che è stato fatto. Io la rivalità con loro la sento meno, un po' perchè non sto a Milano, un po' forse anche per quello. Non li considero rivali alla pari. Devo dire però che durante il loro ciclo li odiavo quasi quanto ora odio i gobbi. La sera in cui vinsero la Champions la presi malissimo e bruciai una bandiera nerazzurra in piazza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più in generale, due cicli in 112 anni di storia: uno di sette anni negli anni ‘60 e uno di 4 anni negli anni 2000. 11 anni in 112 anni di storia del club.
> 
> Tolti quelli rimangono una decina di scudetti sparpagliati qui e lì, tipo l’Everton.
> 
> ...



il gol di Bojan una vergogna clamorosa,come il rigore non dato il chelsea a s.siro. a mio avviso la champions piu cartonata della storia. e chi poteva vincerla se non dei cartonati??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il gol di Bojan una vergogna clamorosa,come il rigore non dato il chelsea a s.siro. a mio avviso la champions piu cartonata della storia. e chi poteva vincerla se non dei cartonati??



Guarda, io a differenza di alcuni di loro sono onesto davvero, e riconosco anche i meriti avversari: in quella Champions in molte partite ebbero anche errori a sfavore (ad esempio a San Siro ci fu Milito fermato solo davanti al portiere in posizione regolare, e a Barcellona l’espulsione di Thiago Motta fu inventata), perciò non credo proprio ci fosse malafede, come fino a prova contraria (a parte casi conclamati tipo i gobbi) non lo credo mai, era semplicemente incapacità arbitrale. Ebbero sia errori a favore che contro, quell’anno, diciamo così.

Quello che infastidisce è che loro con noi utilizzano un metro di giudizio completamente diverso, e se avessimo vinto una CL in quel modo parlerebbero inequivocabilmente di Champions rubata.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2020)

poveri sfigatelli. Questi sono convinti di avere una rosa supergalattica. Quel lattaio se veramente riuscivano a venderlo per 110 mln era l'affare del secolo, a stento ne vale la metà, ma sono generoso, giusto perché in passato qualcosa di interessante l'ha fatta vedere. Per il resto sono poca roba, fanno tanto gioco ma niente di eccezionale, vivono di folate attaccando disordinati in massa, ma poi puntualmente bucati in difesa. Che pena. Conte mi sembra li stia sabotando


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Novembre 2020)

Rivisto adesso rigore su Perisic. Era rigore.
Ma non scandalosissimo.
Il Var doveva richiamarlo peró.. 

Ah.. il mani su ibra diventato giallo era peggio!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Novembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Incommentabile il paragone che è stato fatto. Io la rivalità con loro la sento meno, un po' perchè non sto a Milano, un po' forse anche per quello. Non li considero rivali alla pari. Devo dire però che durante il loro ciclo li odiavo quasi quanto ora odio i gobbi. La sera in cui vinsero la Champions la presi malissimo e bruciai una bandiera nerazzurra in piazza



Ma si, come ti dicevo il loro problema è nell’ordine della percezione della realtà. Lo scorso anno, quando eravamo nella melma totale, in questo periodo, dicevano che dovevamo diventare nei loro confronti ciò che il Toro è nei confronti della Juve. E altri dicevano che in realtà lo siamo quasi sempre stati, nei loro confronti. Cioè, altri dicevano che noi siamo quasi sempre stati nella storia il Torino rispetto alla Juve, se paragonati a loro, e che loro sono da sempre la prima squadra di Milano.

Ripeto: alcuni di loro hanno seri problemi a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà. E più che un problema a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà, ora che ci penso, è un problema di conflitto tra io e super io. Questo perché, fondamentalmente, gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.

Tifano una squadra che è la seconda squadra per importanza nella città di Milano, e bada bene, lo sanno benissimo anche loro.
Non c'è minimamente paragone, per titoli, trofei, storia, blasone, squadre leggendarie, allenatori, presidenti, campagne europee, fenomeni passati in squadra, numero di tifosi, notorietà all'estero.

Sono l'archetipo della "seconda squadra" di una città. Sono il Chievo rispetto al Verona, l'Everton rispetto al Liverpool, il Betis rispetto al Siviglia, l’Espanyol rispetto al Barcellona, l’Atletico Madrid rispetto al Real Madrid, il Manchester City rispetto al Manchester United. E ripeto, lo sanno benissimo.

Solo che non possono ammetterlo a se stessi, quindi vai di sfottò sulla serie B, di glorificazione del triplete e altre baggianate da bauscia che ostenta una spocchia nei nostri confronti francamente ridicola (i gobbi ad esempio, sebbene tifino un club che è il peggio del peggio del peggio, anche quando eravamo nella melma, hanno sempre ammesso la superiorità del blasone internazionale del Milan, e non hanno mai parlato di noi con il disprezzo e il senso di superiorità che ostentano alcuni interisti, loro invece fanno i bauscia quando manco in Italia ci sono superiori, figuriamoci a livello internazionale).

Ma la realtà purtroppo per loro è un'altra, loro giocano a fare gli sbruffoni ma sono ben consci della nostra superiorità. 
Non esiste interista al mondo che non sappia di essere secondo al Milan. Come ciascuno di essi elabori questo dato, che è ineluttabile come la forza di gravità ( purtroppo per loro), varia da caso a caso. E in alcuni casi, per l’appunto, sfocia in una negazione totale della realtà e nel rifugio in un mondo di fantasia nel quale l’Inter è da sempre la prima squadra di Milano. Però ricordati, anche chi fa lo sbruffone in tale maniera, purtroppo per lui, *SA*. 

E questa consapevolezza, fratello, è più dolorosa di qualunque bidone sia passato in squadra da noi negli ultimi anni, di qualunque decimo, ottavo, sesto posto, di qualunque umiliazione sportiva e societaria.

E pensa cosa accadrebbe, al povero interista, se il povero BBilan straccione, con 200 miseri milioni di fatturato e un passivo quasi pari al medesimo dovesse, per disgrazia, vincere qualcosa d’importante prima della cessione. In altre parole, pensa a cosa accadrebbe se dovessimo vincere qualcosa d’importante mentre siamo in mano ad un fondo speculativo e loro in mano ad un colosso come Suning.

Interista che leggi (perché so che mi leggi, anzi, che mi/ci leggete), ho una cosa da dirti: non succede, ma se succede... Dio mio, se succede... ti consiglio di rifugiarti in Indocina e nasconderti in una ciotola di riso, anche se nemmeno li potrai essere sicuro di trovare rifugio dalle mie (anzi dalle nostre, anzi da quelle di tutto il mondo, sportivo e non) perculate.

Però essendo tu un circense dal lontano 1908, se non altro, nel far ridere (non che ora tu non faccia ridere, intendiamoci, intendo “nel far ridere persino più del solito”) potrai dire di aver ritrovato il tuo posto nel mondo, la tua “dimensione”. Ad ognuno il suo. Ognuno ha il diritto di trovare un senso alla propria esistenza, il proprio fine, quello che i greci chiamavano telos, e un circense per nascita, storia, DNA e vocazione può trovarlo nel fare ciò che è appunto nato per fare: ossia far ridere il prossimo.


----------



## James45 (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma si, come ti dicevo il loro problema è nell’ordine della percezione della realtà. Lo scorso anno, quando eravamo nella melma totale, in questo periodo, dicevano che dovevamo diventare nei loro confronti ciò che il Toro è nei confronti della Juve. E altri dicevano che in realtà lo siamo quasi sempre stati, nei loro confronti. Cioè, altri dicevano che noi siamo quasi sempre stati nella storia il Torino rispetto alla Juve, se paragonati a loro, e che loro sono da sempre la prima squadra di Milano.
> 
> Ripeto: alcuni di loro hanno seri problemi a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà. E più che un problema a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà, ora che ci penso, è un problema di conflitto tra io e super io. Questo perché, fondamentalmente, gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.
> 
> ...



Da riportare in toto e applaudire


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vediamo che combinano senza Lukaku...



Combinano guai.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma si, come ti dicevo il loro problema è nell’ordine della percezione della realtà. Lo scorso anno, quando eravamo nella melma totale, in questo periodo, dicevano che dovevamo diventare nei loro confronti ciò che il Toro è nei confronti della Juve. E altri dicevano che in realtà lo siamo quasi sempre stati, nei loro confronti. Cioè, altri dicevano che noi siamo quasi sempre stati nella storia il Torino rispetto alla Juve, se paragonati a loro, e che loro sono da sempre la prima squadra di Milano.
> 
> Ripeto: alcuni di loro hanno seri problemi a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà. E più che un problema a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà, ora che ci penso, è un problema di conflitto tra io e super io. Questo perché, fondamentalmente, gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.
> 
> ...



Ti vedo in forma ultimamente 

Ma la sfanculta post partita del parrucchino a Naingolan?? Sì sì mi han detto che si sono riconciliati


----------



## Solo (1 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É asattamente la sensazione che ho io.
> 
> Comunque questo è pazzo, resiste massimo 1 anno 8n un posto senza scoppiare e pretende che la societá rivoluzioni l’organico per lui che va li 12 mesi e poi, vinca (Chelsea) o perda (Inter) sclera e molla.



Mi sembra palese che sia così. La squadra non ha più la classica grinta che hanno le squadre di Conte e lui in conferenza stampa sembra sia il gemello scemo che dice che è contento qualsiasi sia il risultato 

La storia mi sembra semplice. Voleva lasciare dopo la la finale di EL, la società non era disposta a sganciare la buonuscita e qualcuno gli avrà detto che sbattere la porta per la terza volta in meno di un decennio dopo gobbi e Chelsea gli avrebbe chiuso le porte di altri top club. Così ha semplicemente tirato i remi in barca aspettando di farsi esonerare per tenersi lo stipendio ed un minimo di verginità.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Novembre 2020)

Comunque se Liverani non avesse tolto Gervinho avrebbe vinto.. sai quanti contropiedi gli ultimi minuti?


----------



## Kayl (1 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo, per me la CL dovrebbe essere secondaria per loro soprattutto quest'anno, se vogliono vincere il campionato, con i più grandi rivali della juventus in "crisi". Uscire ai gironi o agli ottavi non gli cambia la vita, non hanno comunque la squadra per andare troppo avanti. Vincere il campionato significherebbe, oltre al primato in Italia, essere in PRIMA FASCIA nella prossima CL e avrebbero tutta un'altra visibilità e maggiori possibilità di rinforzarsi anche in chiave mercato.



Non hai capito, il punto non è se farebbe comodo o meno passare il girone, fermo restando che da terzi avrebbero comunque impegni in EL (e quest'anno ci sono svariate squadre molto competitive, senza contare quelle che scenderanno dalla CL). Il punto è Conte, se non dovesse passare il girone neanche stavolta sai che casino viene fuori? Ti ricordi dopo il Borussia che iniziò a piantare grane e lamentele con la società? Ecco, se dovesse ripetersi lo scenario in un girone dove rischiano di uscire contro il Real più osceno degli 15 anni e contro lo Shakhtar con cui hanno stravinto 5-0 pochi mesi sarebbe veramente troppo per lui. Già adesso sembra distaccato dalla squadra, figurati in quel caso.


----------



## First93 (1 Novembre 2020)

Devo dire che è sempre bello quando fanno dei torti ai cuginastri, però la var quest'anno hanno deciso di spegnerla del tutto, tra indah-parma e milan-roma è stata una roba assurda.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Comunque se Liverani non avesse tolto Gervinho avrebbe vinto.. sai quanti contropiedi gli ultimi minuti?



Eh sì stesso discorso di Iachini che toglie tutti gli attaccanti e perde 4-3


----------



## Albijol (1 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Comunque se Liverani non avesse tolto Gervinho avrebbe vinto.. sai quanti contropiedi gli ultimi minuti?



Liverani veramente un cane...nel calcio moderno chi si limita a difendere per difendere il risultato viene punito quasi sempre


----------

